# What happens if you are late filing a B10 to notify the appointment of a new director



## Abraham (31 Dec 2010)

What happens if you are late filing a B10  to notify the appointment of a new director?


----------



## MandaC (31 Dec 2010)

You are supposed to file them within 30 days of the appointment.

But technically, nothing has happened to any of the ones I have been late in filing.  I have filed them effective of the date of appointment.

If the Annual Return goes in with the details of the new director on it before the B10 is filed, then it will reject.

I once took over a file where there was one director registered.  When I phoned the CRO, they asked me to go back to the 70's to correct information because the company had been appointing people and them leaving, not leaving, etc. It was a big mess.  I had to go back to the start and do an audit trail to correct.


----------



## Abraham (31 Dec 2010)

Thank you MandaC.  Did you ever have to pay any penalties for late filing of B10s ?


----------



## RonanC (4 Jan 2011)

The Companies Acts insists that a B10 should be filed *within 14 days* of the change occuring. However, the CRO does not enforce this rule, but good accounting and company secretarial practice should ensure that the form is lodged *as soon as possible*. Also, the CRO does not enforce any late fines and generally does not impose any penalties for the late filing of B10's.

[broken link removed]

You can also file a B10 for free online using [broken link removed].


----------

